# Too many )'s   ???



## gentoobob (Sep 23, 2009)

Alright, just installed FreeBSD 7.2 on VMware server 2.1 today, got myself running smoothly.  I installed my favorite editor nano and portmaster.  I then changed my hostname and did a reboot.  Now when ever I go to log in as root either directly at the console or doing su -  I get the following

Login: root
password:
*Too many )'s *
$

I am as root, but yet my PS1 is a $ and not a #.   Like I said, all was fine until I installed two packages and changed my hostname.  I wouldnt think that changed anything.  

Any ideas?


----------



## phoenix (Sep 23, 2009)

Check the output of `$ echo $SHELL`

Then check the *.<shell>rc* files for your shell.  For example, if $SHELL is *csh*, then check .cshrc.  Sounds like one of the shell config lines is incorrect.


----------



## Alt (Sep 23, 2009)

Looks like you typed your password to a shellscript.... Or it maybe a series of mistakes in .cshrc


----------



## gentoobob (Sep 23, 2009)

*RE:*

thanks for the replies guys.  Apparently it doesnt like the way the editor nano does line breaks.  fixed.  thanks.


----------



## Zare (Sep 24, 2009)

Nano does awful linebreaks.


----------

